# PC Zusammenstellung



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

Hallo Zusammen

Nach einer längerer PS3-Zeit möchte ich jetzt wieder einen PC zum Gamen kaufen.

Vorgaben/Ziel: Möglichst langfristig noch "nutzbarer" PC für die Auflösung 1920x1080. Eine Maus habe ich bereits, OC-fähig muss es nicht sein.

Gehäuse => COOLERMASTER Scout Kommentar: Auch hier einfach was  genommen das Mainboards im Format ATX aufnimmt kann und dabei noch nach  was aussieht.
Netzteil => SEA SONIC Platinum-Series, 860 Watts Kommentar: Ein Platin Netzteil mit genug Power
BD-ROM => LITEON iHOS104 Kommentar: Einfach was billiges, muss nur BD abspielen können.
Mainboard => ASUS Sabertooth X79 Kommentar: Ein 2011 von Asus
Arbeitsspeicher => CORSAIR Dominator CMP16GX3M4X1866C9 Kommentar: 4x4 RAM mit 1866 MHz Geschwindigkeit.
SSD => OCZ RevoDrive 3 PCI-Express SSD Kommentar: Das ist die einzige Festplatte die ich einbaue, vielleicht nehme ich auch die 960'er.
Grafikkarte => ASUS GeForce GTX Titan Kommentar: Die schnellste Einzelkern Grafikkarte.
Prozessor => INTEL Core i7-3930K "Sandy Bridge E", 6x 3.2GHz
Prozessorkühler => COOLERMASTER Hyper 412S Kommentar: Muss nicht unbedingt der beste sein, aber die CPU hat eben keinen Kühler dabei.
Wärmeleitpaste => ARCTIC SILVER 5 Wärmeleitpaste Kommentar: Oder ist die beim Kühler bereits dabei?
Tastatur => COOLERMASTER Storm Quick Fire Pro Gaming Keyboard
Monitor => EIZO Foris FS2333

Ist diese Konfiguration gut oder völliger Schwachsinn?

Gruss patrick37


----------



## Bozz03 (2. März 2013)

was willst du mit diesem PC machen


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Ist diese Konfiguration gut oder völliger Schwachsinn?


 
Absolut überzogen würde ich sagen.
Wenn du nicht übertakten willst brauchst du keine K CPU.
Dann sind 860 Watt völlig überdimensioniert.
Ebenso ist die Titan zwar schneller aber völlig überteuert.


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

Ich möchte mit dem PC auch in ein paar Jahren noch auf FullHD Auflösung mit allen Details etc. spielen könne.
Ich nehme nicht absichtlich die K Version des Prozessors, leider gibt es den i7-3930K nicht als i7-3930.
Und der i7-3930 hat halt einen hohen Takt.


----------



## Coldhardt (2. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Nach einer längerer PS3-Zeit möchte ich jetzt wieder einen PC zum Gamen kaufen.
> 
> ...



Budget wäre gut zu wissen 
Allerdings kann ich die gleich sagen, das du weder den 3930K noch 16Gb RAM zum Gamen brauchst. Oder soll mit dem PC noch was anderes gemacht werden?
Und die Titan langweiligt sich bei FullHD, "effizienter" wäre eine 7970 von AMD.
Und wenn du wirklich bei der Titan bleiben willst (weil sie geil ist ) Dann reicht auch ein NT mit 450W, z.B das Be Quiet Straight power E9 480W.


----------



## Bozz03 (2. März 2013)

Ich würde behaupten die GTX 690 ist schneller jetzt muss du zwischen Mikrorucklern und Leistung entscheiden^^

Ansonsten würde ein I7 3770K völlig reichen, oder ein Xeon^^


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

450W? Ist das nicht ein bisschen arg wenig?

Ausserdem nochmals: *Ich möchte mit dem PC auch in ein paar Jahren noch ohne Einschränkung gamen können und dann langweilt sich die Titan nicht mehr.

*Wieso zwischen Mikrorucklern und Leistung? Die GTX 690 ist ja schneller hat dafür aber Mikroruckler und die Titan ist ein bisschen langsamer, *dafür hat sie keine Mikroruckler*.


----------



## Bozz03 (2. März 2013)

arg wenig? dein PC verbraucht annähernd nicht mal soviel xDD

Ansonsten würd ich mir eine GTX 690 kaufen die ist besser wie die Titan


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mit dem PC auch in ein paar Jahren noch auf FullHD Auflösung mit allen Details etc. spielen könne.
> Ich nehme nicht absichtlich die K Version des Prozessors, leider gibt es den i7-3930K nicht als i7-3930.
> Und der i7-3930 hat halt einen hohen Takt.


 
Es ist aber sinnvoll die Komponenten eher zu wechseln.
In ein paar Jahren gibt es Grafikkarte für 400€ die mit der Titan Schlitten fahen.
Daher wäre es viel sinnvoller wenn du jetzt eine Oberklassen Grafikkarte wie die GTX 670 nimmst und in 2-3 Jahren -- wenn sie dir zu langsam wird -- auf ein neues Produkt aufrüstest.
Als Unterbau kannst du den Xeon 1230 V3 nehmen.


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

Xeon sind doch vorrangig für Server konzeptioniert und damit nicht sehr geeignet zum Gamen?


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Xeon sind doch vorrangig für Server konzeptioniert und damit nicht sehr geeignet zum Gamen?


 
Du scheinst dich nicht so wirklich auszukennen und gerade daher wäre es sehr sinnvoll wenn du auf unseren Rat hören würdest.
Derzeit habe ich den Eindruck dass du deine Auswahl schon getroffen hast und das nur noch Post auf Post verteidigst.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Xeon sind doch vorrangig für Server konzeptioniert und damit nicht sehr geeignet zum Gamen?


 
Doch mit dem kannst du sehr gut zocken


----------



## Coldhardt (2. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:
			
		

> Xeon sind doch vorrangig für Server konzeptioniert und damit nicht sehr geeignet zum Gamen?



Doch, man kann ihn halt nur nicht übertakten 

Wenn du dir wirklich unbedingt die Titan holen willst (weil sie geil ist ), Dann wäre es sinnvoll sich anstatt der unnötigen CPU drei FullHD Monitore zu holen


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

Nein, ich argumentiere eigentlich nur aufgrund meines Wissens.
Und wenn meinst du mit Rar?


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Nein, ich argumentiere eigentlich nur aufgrund meines Wissens.



Aha. 



patrick37 schrieb:


> Und wenn meinst du mit Rar?


 
Das sollte am Ende ein "t" werden.


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

Und welche Xeon CPU ist dann für den 2011 Sockel zu empfehlen?


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Und welche Xeon CPU ist dann für den 2011 Sockel zu empfehlen?


 
Gar keiner du sollst Sockel 1155 kaufen.


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

Dann müsste ich ja auch das Mainboard ersetzen, gibt es da irgendwelche Empfehlungen?


----------



## okeanos7 (2. März 2013)

Der vorteil der xeons für 1155 ist dass sie wie ein i7 über smt verfügen und nur soviel wie ein i5 kosten


----------



## Cook2211 (2. März 2013)

Ich schliesse mich meinen Vorrednern an. Du kannst einen Haufen Geld sparen, wenn du zum Beispiel auf den Sockel 1155 setzt. Denn nur zum Spielen brauchst du keinen Sechskerner. Und die Titan ist vollkommen überteuert. Da würde ich auch zu etwas anderem greifen.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Dann müsste ich ja auch das Mainboard ersetzen, gibt es da irgendwelche Empfehlungen?


 
Darum geht es ja.
Du willst also die nächsten 5 Jahre alles auf Maximum spielen können ohne auch nur eine Komponente tauschen zu wollen.
Das kannst du dir abschminken denn niemand weiß was es in 5 Jahren an Games gibt oder auch nur nächstes Jahr.

Du scheinst eine Menge Budget zu haben. Nur willst du mit Gewalt das gesamte Budget auf einmal verballern und das ist eben der Fehler.


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

Wenn ich mir keinen High-End PC kaufe (über 3000) dann kann ich ja gleich auf der Konsole bleiben.

Ich will nur einen PC, damit ich nicht mehr nur eine Kiste habe wo ich wenig ausgeben muss und alles Spielen kann.
Der PC muss mehr können als die Konsole, viel mehr.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. März 2013)

Kann er ja. Dafür brauchst du aber keine Sechskern CPU. Und auch keine Titan.


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

Aber dann kostet er nicht mehr 3000 und ich habe nichts spezielles mehr...


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Aber dann kostet er nicht mehr 3000 und ich habe nichts spezielles mehr...


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich gebe es auf.
Kauf das was du willst.


----------



## hendrosch (2. März 2013)

Ja der kann auch viel mehr allerdings ist halt die Aussage das du bei FullHD bleiben willst "limitieren" und der Sockel 2011 für Games ist sinnfrei. Wenn dann 27" 2560x1600 (oder mehere kleine, vielleicht ja sogar 3D??) und ne Titan/690.


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

Ich möchte von euch wissen, ob es noch eine teurere Kombination von Hardware gibt. (Lassen wir mal die SLC SSD mit 2,0 GB/s Lesen und Schreiben für 3500 mal ausser sich) 

Einen 3D-Monitor habe ich bereits, aber den ersetze ich ja durch einen 2D.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Ich möchte von euch wissen, ob es noch eine teurere Kombination von Hardware gibt. (Lassen wir mal die SLC SSD mit 2,0 GB/s Lesen und Schreiben für 3500 mal ausser sich)


 
Ja gibt es. Du kannst ein Dual Sockel Board mit zwei Xeon 8 Kernern nehmen. Das macht insgesamt rund 4000€.


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

Habe ich mir auch mal überlegt, hätte dann aber theoretisch eine SSD wie diese kaufen müssen und vor allem mehr RAM.


----------



## Coldhardt (2. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja gibt es. Du kannst ein Dual Sockel Board mit zwei Xeon 8 Kernern nehmen. Das macht insgesamt rund 4000€.


 
es gibt sogar ein Quad sockel board 

BTT: Ich rate dir DRINGEST keinen Pc mit 3930K etc. zu kaufen, sondern das ganze mit 3770K und meinet wegen Titan aufzubauen und mir vom Restgeld
a) WaKü (Damit du was besonderes hast )
und/oder b) drei FullHD Monitore
zu kaufen.
Den ein 3000€ Pc wird in Spielen nie besser sein als einer für 1200.
Wenn du das Geld immer noch zu Fenster rauswerfen willst, dann tu das.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

Wieso hättest du das kaufen müssen?
Du kannst dir das Rampage 4 Extreme kaufen und den i7 3970X. Dazu dann zwei GTX Titan. Das Seasonic Netzteil kannst du dann lassen.
Damit kannst du eine ganze Weile alles in Maximum spielen.


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

WaKü ist mir zu kompliziert zum bauen und für die vielen Monitore habe ich leider keinen Platz 
Ausserdem müsste ich dann auch noch einen Audio-Anlage kaufen, denn so würde ich die Lautsprecher der Monitore brauchen.

Mit zwei GPU habe ich aber wider das Problem mit den Mikroruckler und das Netzteil hätte ich durch ein 1200 ersetzen müssen und dort oben gibt es keine Platin


----------



## hendrosch (2. März 2013)

Mit den teuren schaft mann über 7000€ nur CPUs und Mainboard. Dann en Sli mi 4 Titan macht nochmal fast 4000€ dann spielste BF3 Ultra auf FullHD mit dauer 60Fps... 


Ach stimmt dafür reicht ja auch ne GTX670/HD7970


----------



## Coldhardt (2. März 2013)

Falls dein PC wirklich so teuer wie möglich sein soll, kannst du dir den Thread als Beispiel nehmen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...llung/251981-high-end-pc-open-end-budget.html

BTT:
Wenn du wirklich oberstes High-End haben willst (wofür weis ich nicht), dann kannst du die "Zusammenstellung von Threshold nehmen und von mir aus 64Gb RAM.
Das ist zum Gamen aber das sinnloseste was es gibt.


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

Oder ich kaufe mir eine geeignete SSD und verprasse auf einen Klapf 10'000...


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Mit zwei GPU habe ich aber wider das Problem mit den Mikroruckler und das Netzteil hätte ich durch ein 1200 ersetzen müssen und dort oben gibt es keine Platin


 
Wieso musst du ein 1200 Watt Netzteil haben?


----------



## Coldhardt (2. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Oder ich kaufe mir eine geeignete SSD und verprasse auf einen Klapf 10'000...


 
Das kannst du natürlich auch machen, wenn du das Geld hast. Aber noch mal: Das wäre zum reinen Zocken das SINNLOSESTE was es gibt.


----------



## Coldhardt (2. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Mit zwei GPU habe ich aber wider das Problem mit den Mikroruckler und das Netzteil hätte ich durch ein 1200 ersetzen müssen und dort oben gibt es keine Platin


 
Wenn du zwei Titans nimmst reicht auch ein NT mit 650W locker aus.

Edit: Sorry für Doppelpost


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

Na gut, gehen wir mal theoretisch gesehen davon aus, ich würde das Zeug runter schrauben auf die 3770/GTX670.
Ist dann die verwendete SSD eine gute Wahl? => OCZ RevoDrive 3 PCI-Express SSD
Ist eine PCI-Express mit MLC und 1.25 GB/s Schreib und Leserate.

Und welche Gehäuse ist zu empfehlen, wenn es keine Begrenzung gibt? (Das altert ja nie  )

EDIT: Kann man den mit 3770/GTX670 und 8 oder 16 GB RAM alle heute erhältliche Spiele (ausser Crysis) mit FullHD mit maximalen Details und alle aktivierten Bildverbesserer bei 30 FPS zocken?


----------



## hendrosch (2. März 2013)

Falls du uns wirklich nicht verarschst nehm en Xenon 1230V2 ne GTX670 oder mit höherer auflösung oder 3D ne Titan für enorme Arbeits und Ladegeschwindigkeit ne groß SSD für System/Programme/Spiele.
E: Selbst Crysis sollte damit mit 30 minFPS laufen die SSD ist Geldverschwendung ne Sata SSD is praktisch gleich schnell. Nie auf Vorrat kaufen das funktioniert beim PC nicht lieber Geld sparen und früher neu kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Na gut, gehen wir mal theoretisch gesehen davon aus, ich würde das Zeug runter schrauben auf die 3770/GTX670.
> Ist dann die verwendete SSD eine gute Wahl? => OCZ RevoDrive 3 PCI-Express SSD
> Ist eine PCI-Express mit MLC und 1.25 GB/s Schreib und Leserate.



Sowas brauchst du nicht.
Kauf eine Samsung 840. Die schließt du an den Sata Port an. Das reicht als SSD.



patrick37 schrieb:


> Und welche Gehäuse ist zu empfehlen, wenn es keine Begrenzung gibt? (Das altert ja nie  )



Case musst du selbst aussuchen denn es muss dir gefallen.



patrick37 schrieb:


> EDIT: Kann man den mit 3770/GTX670 und 8 oder 16 GB RAM alle heute erhältliche Spiele (ausser Crysis) mit FullHD mit maximalen Details und alle aktivierten Bildverbesserer bei 30 FPS zocken?


 
Auch Crysis kannst du in Full HD spielen.
Du musst halt schauen. Alle Bildoptimierungen kannst du nicht aktivieren. Das kannst du auch mit einer Titan nicht denn alle erhältlichen Grafikkarten sind zu langsam für Crysis 3 @max.


----------



## Coldhardt (2. März 2013)

Ein teures Gehäuse, das was besonderes ist: Thermaltake Level 10 (VL30001N1Z) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Gibts auch in weiß.


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

Die SSD hat 960 GB Kapazität, den Monitor ist ein 2D.

Sieht für meinen Geschmack aber nicht sehr schön aus, würde lieber was schönes und teures haben


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

Oder das NZXT.
NZXT Phantom 820 Gunmetal mit Sichtfenster (CA-PH410-G1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Bozz03 (2. März 2013)

wenn du wirklich auch alles auf Full HD spielen 60FPS konstant (BF3,Crysis3) dann würde ich dir eine GTX 690 ansonsten die ganz Normale 7970 von AMD nehmen^^

Die Mikroruckler hören sich schlimm an aber manche Leute nehmen sie garnicht wahr, du musst das selber austesten


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

Das NZXT Phantom 820, Gunmetal ist "verbaut", danke.


----------



## Coldhardt (2. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Die SSD hat 960 GB Kapazität, den Monitor ist ein 2D.
> 
> Sieht für meinen Geschmack aber nicht sehr schön aus, würde lieber was schönes und teures haben


 
Schön = schlicht? Dann sowas: Abee AS Enclosure X3, schallgedämmt Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Das NZXT Phantom 820, Gunmetal ist "verbaut", danke.


 
Ist ein gutes Case


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

Ja das NZXT ist gut. Da habe ich schon ein paar mal was drin verbaut.


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

Das Abee AS Enclosure X3 hat leider niemand in der Schweiz.


----------



## Coldhardt (2. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Das Abee AS Enclosure X3 hat leider niemand in der Schweiz.


 
Na und? Die paar Euro Versandkosten werdend jetzt nicht zu teuer machen, oder? 
das wär auch hübsch, aber nicht s teuer: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Bozz03 (2. März 2013)

war ja klar das die Leute mit viel Geld aus der Schweiz kommen haha^^

und welche Graka wirst du jetzt nehmen?^^

GTX 690
Titan
AMD 7979
Gx 670???


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

GTX 680 hat noch keiner genannt.


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

RACTAL DESIGN Define R4 <= Ist jetzt drinnen, das andere ist mir zu gross.


----------



## Coldhardt (2. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> GTX 680 hat noch keiner genannt.


 
FirePro/Quadro auch nicht


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

Die haben aber keine Leistung für zum Gamen, so und ich muss jetzt leider off gehen. Biss heute Abend. Wenn ich bis dann noch nicht gebannt bin


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> FirePro/Quadro auch nicht


 
Zum Spielen? 
Zum Spielen sowas: 
PNY Tesla K20, 5GB GDDR5 (TCSK20CARD-PB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Bozz03 (2. März 2013)

dann die AMD 7990


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> GTX 680 hat noch keiner genannt.


 
Verkriech dich in eine Ecke 

Am besten noch tiefer  


> Zum Spielen?
> Zum Spielen sowas:
> PNY Tesla K20, 5GB GDDR5 (TCSK20CARD-PB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Coldhardt (2. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Zum Spielen?
> Zum Spielen sowas:
> PNY Tesla K20, 5GB GDDR5 (TCSK20CARD-PB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Nö, die PNY Tesla S2050, 4x 3GB GDDR5 (TCSS2050-BU-PB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

Interessant ist ja dass die Tesla nicht mal DX11 kann.


----------



## Coldhardt (2. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Interessant ist ja dass die Tesla nicht mal DX11 kann.


 
echt? 
Das ist wirklich interessant.
Baucht aber auch keiner


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. März 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Nö, die PNY Tesla S2050, 4x 3GB GDDR5 (TCSS2050-BU-PB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
das ist aber nicht nur eine Graka


----------



## Coldhardt (2. März 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> das ist aber nicht nur eine Graka


 
Weil 4 Titans eine GraKa sind


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. März 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Weil 4 Titans eine GraKa sind


 
Die passen aber wenigstens in ein Case rein


----------



## Coldhardt (2. März 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Die passen aber wenigstens in ein Case rein


 
Och, die Titan könnte man ja irgendwo ablegen (Wie nen Radiator) 
Oder man hängt sie außen ans Gehäuse, damit auch ja alle sie sehen


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

Bitte wieder zum Thema zurück.


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

Könnt ihr bitte wieder zum Thema zurück kommen bitte?
Bin jetzt mobile, fraglich ist noch die RAM wie viel und wie schnell?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr bitte wieder zum Thema zurück kommen bitte?
> Bin jetzt mobile, fraglich ist noch die RAM wie viel und wie schnell?



8gb ddr3 1600mhz (ddr12800)


----------



## Bozz03 (2. März 2013)

8GB 1600MHZ CL9 oder wenn du mehr willst 16GB 1600MHZ CL9


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. März 2013)

Am besten Corsair Vengeance LP 1600Mhz CL9.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. März 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Am besten Corsair Vengeance LP 1600Mhz CL9.



Ja, der vengeance ist


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

Bei dem Budget sind 2x8GB vertretbar.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei dem Budget sind 2x8GB vertretbar.


 
Ja sind es


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

Also bringt mehr Speed (1866 MHz) keinen Vorteil?

Wie sieht es mit einem solchen Fertig-PC aus? Wäre der vernüftig?



Spoiler



Prozessor:Intel Core i7-3930K 
RAM:4x 8GB Kingston Value DDR3-1600, PC3-12800
Mainboard:ASUS SABERTOOTH X79
Solid State Drive (SSD):1x 256GB Samsung 830
Harddisk:1x 2TB, 7200rpm, 64MB, SATA III
Grafik:NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 mit 2GB GDDR5
Hühlung: H60 Hydro-CPU-Kühler inkl Corsiar SP120 Quiet Edition
Gehäuse:digitec Midi-Tower Zenon 310 - Black, Aluminium-Front
Netzteil:digitec 850 Watt, 14 cm Fan, 80+ bronze


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Also bringt mehr Speed (1866 MHz) keinen Vorteil?
> 
> Wie sieht es mit einem solchen Fertig-PC aus? Wäre der vernüftig?
> 
> * SPOILER *



1866er ram bringt keinen vorteil, nein

Und der pc im spoiler ist müll. Ein lautes referenzdesign, eine ssd der letzten generation, zu viel ram und als krönung ein netzteil das mit etwas glück 50% der angegebenen 850 watt schafft


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Also bringt mehr Speed (1866 MHz) keinen Vorteil?
> 
> Wie sieht es mit einem solchen Fertig-PC aus? Wäre der vernüftig?
> 
> ...


 
Vergess den PC. 
es bringt dir keinen spürbaren Unterschied, nur in Benchmarks erreichst du etwas mehr Punkte.


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

Kann ich Skyrim in FullHD und alles max mit dem Xeon CPU und der GXT680 mit 30fps zocken?


----------



## Rurdo (2. März 2013)

Alle schreiben hier müll blabla aber niemand wirklich NIEMAND hat ne zusammenstellung gepostet...
Hier ein Traum-PC um ~ 1600€ der (und das garantiere ich dir!) 100.000 mal schneller ist als jegliche Konsole!
1 x Western Digital Caviar Green 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EARX)
1 x Crucial m4 SSD 512GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT512M4SSD2)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230V2, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80637E31230V2)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile blau DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24, low profile (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9B)
1 x Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP4 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x ASUS BW-12B1ST, SATA, bulk (90-D83C114-UB0410)
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho
1 x NZXT Phantom 820 Gunmetal mit Sichtfenster (CA-PH410-G1)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. März 2013)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Alle schreiben hier müll blabla aber niemand wirklich NIEMAND hat ne zusammenstellung gepostet...
> Hier ein Traum-PC um ~ 1600€ der (und das garantiere ich dir!) 100.000 mal schneller ist als jegliche Konsole!
> 1 x Western Digital Caviar Green 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EARX)
> 1 x Crucial m4 SSD 512GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT512M4SSD2)
> ...


 
An sich nicht schlecht, aber die SSD ist veraltet kauf lieber eine Samsung 840er.
Wenn man einen Xeon hat braucht man kein Z77 also lieber ein H77 oder B75.
Beim netzteil reicht die 480w Edition.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

Dein Traum PC ist aber nicht durchdacht wenn du dir mal den Thread durchgelesen hättest. 

Das NZXT Case will der TS nicht haben.
Dann ist der Macho da drin sinnfrei und ein 580 Watt Netzteil übertrieben.


----------



## Rurdo (2. März 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> An sich nicht schlecht, aber die SSD ist veraltet kauf lieber eine Samsung 840er.
> Wenn man einen Xeon hat braucht man kein Z77 also lieber ein H77 oder B75.
> Beim netzteil reicht die 480w Edition.


 
Die SSD ist keinesfalls veraltet... oder hab ich was verpasst?
Die 840er ist nur für Bencher interessant...
Das mit dem Z77 tut mir leid, bin etwas übermüdet^^ 
Würde theorätisch auch reichen, ich hab aber irgendwie nen Fetisch für 5xx er Netzteile 

@Threshold:


patrick37 schrieb:


> Das NZXT Phantom 820, Gunmetal ist "verbaut", danke.


 
Das seh ich etwas anders...


----------



## Rurdo (2. März 2013)

EDIT: hier stand mist und sorry für Doppelpost!


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Die SSD ist keinesfalls veraltet... oder hab ich was verpasst?


 
Sie ist schon angestaubt. Natürlich ist sie nicht schlecht aber der SSd Markt entwickelt sich auch weiter.


----------



## Rurdo (2. März 2013)

Dann sorry, kann man ja fix austauschen...


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

Rurdo schrieb:


> @Threshold:
> 
> Das seh ich etwas anders...


 
Und ich sage nicht umsonst dass du den thread ganz lesen sollst. 



patrick37 schrieb:


> RACTAL DESIGN Define R4 <= Ist jetzt drinnen, das andere ist mir zu gross.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich sage nicht umsonst dass du den thread ganz lesen sollst.


 
Weil du ihn immer ganz liest 

@rurdo      
tausch die komponenten halt aus die hier genannt wurden und dann ist es eine gute Konfi


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Weil du ihn immer ganz liest


 
Wichtige Dinge weiß ich bevor sie gepostet werden.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wichtige Dinge weiß ich bevor sie gepostet werden.


 
Sagt dir deine Glaskugel auch immer alles was du wissen musst?


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Sagt dir deine Glaskugel auch immer alles was du wissen musst?


 
Das sagt mir meine Frau die mit den Rohrstock hinter mir steht.


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

@Rurdo: Danke für deinen Zusammenstellung.

Ich habe es jetzt nochmals aktualisiert und poste es hier unten nochmals, sind damit dann 30 FPS bei Skyrim mit allem auf max und 1920x1080 Auflösung möglich?

Wie *gut*_(Bitte keine die ist günstiger und kann das gleiche Posts )_ ist die Tastatur? => COOLERMASTER Storm Quick Fire Pro Gaming Keyboard
Und der Monitor? => EIZO Foris FS2333

Gehäuse => RACTAL DESIGN Define R4
Netzteil => Seasonic Platinum 520 Fanless (Ist Lüfterlos und Platin, vielleicht würden auch 400 reichen, aber ich weiss ja nicht was ich später rein tue.)
BD-ROM => LITEON iHOS104 (Einfach was billiges, muss nur BD abspielen können.)
Mainboard => ASUS P8H77-M Pro
Arbeitsspeicher => CORSAIR Dominator Platinum
SSD => OCZ RevoDrive 3 PCI-Express SSD 960 GB
Grafikkarte => ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5
Prozessor => INTEL Xeon E3-1230 v2
Prozessorkühler => COOLERMASTER Hyper 412S
Tastatur => COOLERMASTER Storm Quick Fire Pro Gaming Keyboard
Monitor => Dell UltraSharp U2713HM


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

Was willst du mit einem Z68 Mainboard?
für den Xeon solltest du ein B75 oder H77 Mainboard nehmen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. März 2013)

Ist der Dominator nicht zu hoch für den Kühler? Außerdem braucht man normalerweise kein Dominator 
Ich glaub die WLP kannst du weglassen die ist beim Kühler normalerweise dabei.


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

Danke; habe es geändert auf eine ASUS P8H77-M Pro.
Und auch die Wäremleitpaste ist jetzt weg.
Was meinst du aber mit zu hoch? Was hat die Höhe des RAM's (oder dessen Takt) mit dem Kühler der CPU zu tun?


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

Du kannst auch ein Z77 Board nehmen. Nur ist es wichtig dass du auf die Ausstattung schaust die du haben willst.
Und ich würde kein RevoDrive nehmen. Die musst du in den PCIe Slot stecken und zieht dir Lanes von der Grafikkarte ab.
Spar dir das und kauf dir eine normale SSD für den Sata Port.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Danke; habe es geändert auf eine ASUS P8H77-M Pro.
> Und auch die Wäremleitpaste ist jetzt weg.
> Was meinst du aber mit zu hoch? Was hat die Höhe des RAM's (oder dessen Takt) mit dem Kühler der CPU zu tun?


 
Wenn die RAM Kühler also die Headspreader zu hoch sind kollidieren die mit dem Kühler der CPU da die RAM Bänke unten drunter liegen
Damit war nicht der Takt gemeint und beim Takt reichen auch stinknormale 1600Mhz.


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

Die SSD nimmt einen 4x PCI Express und hat dabei 3mal so hohe Transferraten wie eine SATA III. Lesen: 1.5 GB/s, Schreiben: 1.25 GB/s
RAM-Kühler; Also sind die besser => CORSAIR Vengeance CML8GX3M2A1600C9W


Und wie sieht es mit der Leistung im Bezug auf Skyrim aus? (Wie oben beschrieben)

EDIT: Habe gerade diese Gehäuse gesehen, ist das was einzuwenden  Lian Li PC-A75X


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Die SSD nimmt einen 4x PCI Express



Richtig. Aber 4x Slots gibt es auf den boards nicht. Du musst daher den 16x Slot benutzen und verlierst so 8 Lanes an der Grafikkarte.



patrick37 schrieb:


> und hat dabei 3mal so hohe Transferraten wie eine SATA III. Lesen: 1.5 GB/s, Schreiben: 1.25 GB/s



Unwichtig. Alles oberhalb von 300MB/s merkst du nicht.


----------



## soth (2. März 2013)

Und was willst du mit theoretischen sequentiellen Leseraten von 1,5GB/s anfangen


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Und was willst du mit theoretischen sequentiellen Leseraten von 1,5GB/s anfangen


 
Hauptsache der Balken ist auf dem Papier lang.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hauptsache der Balken ist auf dem Papier lang.


 
Wenn das so wichtig ist dann fehlt der "Balken" aber woanders


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

Wie sieht es mit diesem Bildschirm aus  => Dell UltraSharp U2312HM

Würde ich ein solche Board nehmen, hätte ich einen mit 4x und zwei 16 fachem Speed => ASUS Maximus V GENE


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit diesem Bildschirm aus  => Dell UltraSharp U2312HM
> 
> Würde ich ein solche Board nehmen, hätte ich einen mit 4x und zwei 16 fachem Speed => ASUS Maximus V GENE


 Was meinst du mit 4x und 16x Speed?


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Richtig. Aber 4x Slots gibt es auf den boards  nicht. Du musst daher den 16x Slot benutzen und verlierst so 8 Lanes an  der Grafikkarte.



Und lasst mir bitte die SSD; ich will wenigstens etwas haben womit ich protzen kann


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Und lasst mir bitte die SSD; ich will wenigstens etwas haben womit ich protzen kann


 
Protz halt mit einer dicken Graka


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Und lasst mir bitte die SSD; ich will wenigstens etwas haben womit ich protzen kann


 
Kauf dir eine SSD für das OS wie die Samsung 840. Die schließt du normal an den Sata Port an und dann baust du dir die OCZ ein und dann wirst du merken dass es keinen Unterschied macht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kauf dir eine SSD für das OS wie die Samsung 840. Die schließt du normal an den Sata Port an und dann baust du dir die OCZ ein und dann wirst du merken dass es keinen Unterschied macht.


 
Dann würde er ja Doppelt Geld ausgeben aber im Grunde hast du recht ja


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Dann würde er ja Doppelt Geld ausgeben aber im Grunde hast du recht ja


 
Ja aber nur so wird er es verstehen und dann weiß er dass er 5000€ in den Wind geschossen hat.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja aber nur so wird er es verstehen und dann weiß er dass er 5000€ in den Wind geschossen hat.


 
Bringt ihm viel wenn sie weg sind 
Wer zahlt denn soviel für Speicher ? 
Dann doch lieber 4 Titans


----------



## Coldhardt (2. März 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> Bringt ihm viel wenn sie weg sind
> Wer zahlt denn soviel für Speicher ?



Leute die das vielleicht sogar brauchen 

Allerdings wäre es echt sinnvoller sich statt der Ssd ne Titan (damit kannst du angeben ) und nen Monitor wie den Dell U2713HM zu holen


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

Die SSD kostet 1000 Euro (umgerechnet), nicht 4000!
Im normalen Gebrauch sind die Raten sich ohne Bedeutung, aber bei der Ladezeit von Game's, bringt das dort keinen Vorteil? (1500 vs. 500)

Und der Dell UltraSharp U2713HM Monitor ist jetzt drinnen.


----------



## Bozz03 (2. März 2013)

holl dir eine Samsung 840 500GB und die Leute hier haben mehr Erfahrung wie du, also wenn wir dir sagen das du nichts merkst dann merkst du auch nichts, außer du bist so ein Freak was jeden scheiß bemerkt


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

Ich habe jetzt mal eine ultimative Zusammenstellung zusammengeklöppelt. 

So kannst du das kaufen. Damit hast du Power ohne Ende und Leistung satt.
Zusammenbauen lassen geht wenn du bei Alternate bestellst oder eben mit den Teilen zum PC Laden deines Vertrauens gehst.
Oder eben selbst bauen.
Case habe ich weggelassen. Da musst du das nehmen was dir gefällt.
Noch mehr ausgeben bringt echt nichts. Glaub mir.

Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP5 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Mit Thunderbolt. Neuer geht nicht.
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-14900U CL10-11-10-30 (DDR3-1866) (F3-1866C10D-16GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EVGA GeForce GTX Titan, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (06G-P4-2790) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series 512GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PD512BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 2x kaufen
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.3 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS ROG Xonar Phoebus, PCIe (90-YAA0M0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS BW-12B1ST, SATA, retail (90-D830114-UA0510) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Eizo FlexScan EV2736W schwarz, 27" (EV2736WFS-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Coldhardt (2. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt mal eine ultimative Zusammenstellung zusammengeklöppelt.
> 
> So kannst du das kaufen. Damit hast du Power ohne Ende und Leistung satt.
> Zusammenbauen lassen geht wenn du bei Alternate bestellst oder eben mit den Teilen zum PC Laden deines Vertrauens gehst.
> ...



Hübsche Konfig 
Monitor würde ich den Dell nehmen, ist aber ziemlich egal. Und wenn du dir schon ne Phoebus kaufst, dann bitte ordentliche KHs 
Frag deswegen mal Soth


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal eine ultimative Zusammenstellung zusammengeklöppelt.
> 
> So kannst du das kaufen. Damit hast du Power ohne Ende und Leistung satt.
> Zusammenbauen lassen geht wenn du bei Alternate bestellst oder eben mit den Teilen zum PC Laden deines Vertrauens gehst.
> ...


 Nice hätte ich auch gerne


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

Ich weiß. Der Dell ist gut. Eizo ist genial. Aber ich weiß nicht ob die Reaktionszeiten des Eizo besser sind als die des Dell.
Aber an der Kohle wird es nicht scheitern.


----------



## Coldhardt (2. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Aber an der Kohle wird es nicht scheitern.



Richtig


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Der Dell ist gut. Eizo ist genial. Aber ich weiß nicht ob die Reaktionszeiten des Eizo besser sind als die des Dell.
> Aber an der Kohle wird es nicht scheitern.


 
Der soll mir lieber mal was abgeben ich hab bald geburtstag


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

Auch ich kann nicht Kohle ohne Ende ausgeben, aber umgerechnet 5'700 Euro dürfen es schon sein


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Auch ich kann nicht Kohle ohne Ende ausgeben, aber umgerechnet 5'700 Euro dürfen es schon sein


 
5700€???? Da ist was drin


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

MAX. Nicht Soll


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

Zum Vorschlag von Threshold:
Eine Soundkarte brauche ich nicht, ich habe im Moment ein Billig System und würde die internen Lautsprecher des Monitors brauchen.
Ausserdem ist das Netzteil nicht Platin


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. März 2013)

Platin und Gold nehmen sich nicht viel.
Wenn du noch kein Soundsystem hast kannst du da ja dein Geld reininvestieren 
Das Budget und Monitorleutsprecher passen irgendiwe nicht


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Auch ich kann nicht Kohle ohne Ende ausgeben, aber umgerechnet 5'700 Euro dürfen es schon sein


 
Wieso verstehst du eigentlich nicht dass es völlig sinnlos ist über 5000€ für einen PC auszugeben wenn es einer für 1500€ auch tut der kein Stück langsamer ist?



patrick37 schrieb:


> Zum Vorschlag von Threshold:
> Eine Soundkarte  brauche ich nicht, ich habe im Moment ein Billig System und würde die  internen Lautsprecher des Monitors brauchen.
> Ausserdem ist das Netzteil nicht Platin



Du willst dir einen 5000€ Rechner kaufen und dann die Lautsprecher im Monitor nutzen?


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

Ich sage ja nur was ich ausgeben _kann_ nicht was ich _will
_Soundsystem; Ihr dürft mir gerne Vorschläge geben, mehr als 500.- sollten es aber nicht sein.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

Also.
Ich behaupte mal dass du nicht so den Plan hast was wirklich gut und sinnvoll ist.
Du hast aber eine Menge Geld und willst dafür was richtig gutes haben.
Ich habe dir ein Vorschlag gemacht der sehr gut ist.
Wenn dir da was nicht dran gefällt dann ist das i.O. Ein Platin Netzteil ist schnell eingesetzt. Da kannst du das Enermax Platimax nehmen.
Beim Sound rate ich dringend zu einem vernüftigen Soundsystem. Das lohnt sich.


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

Ich habe zwar von Computern selber schon eine "Menge" Ahnung, ich habe aber jetzt das erste Mal genug Geld um mit ein Monster zu kaufen und daher ist mein Wissen arg beschränkt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar von Computern selber schon eine "Menge" Ahnung, ich habe aber jetzt das erste Mal genug Geld um mit ein Monster zu kaufen und daher ist mein Wissen arg beschränkt.


 
Die Frage ist ob du auch ein Rechenmonster brauchst? Zum gamen alleine reicht ein 1500€ Budget.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar von Computern selber schon eine "Menge" Ahnung, ich habe aber jetzt das erste Mal genug Geld um mit ein Monster zu kaufen und daher ist mein Wissen arg beschränkt.


 
Und wir versuchen dir seit Stunden klar zu machen dass du kein "Monster" brauchst um ein richtig gutes System zu haben.


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

Und wo ist dann der Vorteil zur Konsole? Ein bisschen eine bessere Grafik?


----------



## Bozz03 (2. März 2013)

mit einer GTX 690, GTX 670 oder 7970 hast du tausendmal bessere Grafik weil Ultra undso^^


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Und wo ist dann der Vorteil zur Konsole? Ein bisschen eine bessere Grafik?


 
Jap. Das ist der einzige Grund.
Egal ob du ein 800€ System oder ein 8000€ System hast. Die Grafik ist besser als bei der Konsole.


----------



## patrick37 (2. März 2013)

Na gut, auf jeden Fall könnt ihr mir jetzt mal ein SoundSystem vorschlagen, meine Tastaturwahl bewerten und mir sagen ob ich die 30 FPS bei Skyrim mit meiner aktuellen Konfiguration erreichen kann.

Gehäuse => RACTAL DESIGN Define R4
Netzteil => Seasonic Platinum 520 Fanless (Ist Lüfterlos und Platin,  vielleicht würden auch 400 reichen, aber ich weiss ja nicht was ich  später rein tue.)
BD-ROM => LITEON iHOS104 (Einfach was billiges, muss nur BD abspielen können.)
Mainboard => ASUS P8H77-M Pro
Arbeitsspeicher => CORSAIR Dominator Platinum
SSD => OCZ RevoDrive 3 PCI-Express SSD 960 GB
Grafikkarte => ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5
Prozessor => INTEL Xeon E3-1230 v2
Prozessorkühler => COOLERMASTER Hyper 412S
Tastatur => COOLERMASTER Storm Quick Fire Pro Gaming Keyboard
Monitor => Dell UltraSharp U2713HM


----------



## Bozz03 (2. März 2013)

Statt einer GTX 680 würde ich eine GTX 690 oder 7970 nehmen


----------



## Knappknacks (2. März 2013)

Ich mach mal aus Fun nach 

Gehäuse => NZXT Hades
Netzteil => Cougar 850w bronze
BD-ROM => irgendein samsung
Mainboard => MSI P55-GD80 
Arbeitsspeicher => CORSAIR vengance oder wie der heist
SSD => Samsung 120gb
Grafikkarte => GTX Titan
Prozessor => INTEL i5 750@  4,5 Ghz
Prozessorkühler => Corsair H110 gemoddet mit zwei 280er readiatoren 
Tastatur => Logitech G510
Monitor => LG Flatron L225WS und ein alter 17" sony

Jaaa aich brauche neues board und so mit pci e 3


----------



## soth (3. März 2013)

Mach es so:
Intel Core i7-3770K
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP5 TH
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB
EVGA GeForce GTX Titan
2x Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series 512GB
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB
EKL Alpenföhn K2
Enermax Platimax  500W
ASUS ROG Xonar Phoebus
ASUS BW-12B1ST
Eizo FlexScan EV2736W
 Headset: beyerdynamic MMX 300 MANUFAKTUR - Customize your gaming-headset


----------



## Coldhardt (3. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut, auf jeden Fall könnt ihr mir jetzt mal ein SoundSystem vorschlagen, meine Tastaturwahl bewerten und mir sagen ob ich die 30 FPS bei Skyrim mit meiner aktuellen Konfiguration erreichen kann.
> 
> Gehäuse => RACTAL DESIGN Define R4
> Netzteil => Seasonic Platinum 520 Fanless (Ist Lüfterlos und Platin,  vielleicht würden auch 400 reichen, aber ich weiss ja nicht was ich  später rein tue.)
> ...



30 Fps sollten schon drin sein, ja 
Die Tasta ist nicht schlecht, ich würde Aber die CM Storm Trigger nehmen.


----------



## patrick37 (3. März 2013)

Danke erstmals für die Vorschläge.
Aber warum wollt ihr mir immer so kleine Netzteile andrehen? Die GTX Titan verbraucht schon 300 Watt, die CPU nochmals 100 und der Rest sollte sich dann mit nochmals 100 begnügen?


----------



## patrick37 (3. März 2013)

Welches Mainboard sollte ich jetzt nehmen?
Das ASUS P8H77-M Pro oder das Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP5 TH?


----------



## Bozz03 (3. März 2013)

ka wieso du eine UP5 brauchst xD

Eine Z77X-UD3H oder D3H reichen völlig aus für dich. Asus würde ich nicht kaufen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Aber warum wollt ihr mir immer so kleine Netzteile andrehen? Die GTX Titan verbraucht schon 300 Watt, die CPU nochmals 100 und der Rest sollte sich dann mit nochmals 100 begnügen?



Ja, ganz recht


----------



## patrick37 (3. März 2013)

Wieso sollte ich keine Asus nehmen bzw. welcher Hersteller ist dann zu empfehlen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich keine Asus nehmen bzw. welcher Hersteller ist dann zu empfehlen?



Was von asus? Mainboard, soka, graka ?


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Aber warum wollt ihr mir immer so kleine Netzteile andrehen?


 
Weil das System nicht mehr braucht.
Wieso willst du dir ein 1000 Watt Netzteil einbauen wenn der Rechner nicht mal 400 Watt braucht?


----------



## patrick37 (3. März 2013)

Ich meinte das Motherboard und die Titan braucht nun mal 300 Watt!


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Ich meinte das Motherboard und die Titan braucht nun mal 300 Watt!


 
Das ist Unsinn. Die Titan braucht unter Last vielleicht 220 Watt. Das Mainboard 30 Watt. Die CPU um 60-70 Watt.
Zusammen sind das vieleicht 350-380 Watt. Mehr nicht.


----------



## patrick37 (3. März 2013)

Die Titan schluckt: Stromverbrauch (TDP)    max 300 Watt

Ausserdem ist das ja das was sie darf, nicht was sie tut.

EDIT:
So jetzt hier nochmals alles zu Übersicht:

1x    ASUS GTXTITAN-6GD, GeForce GTX Titan, 6.0GB GDDR5, PCI-Express, Retail (90-YV03Y0)    www.toppreise.ch/prod_306368.html 
1x    ASUS P8H77-M Pro, Intel H77    www.toppreise.ch/prod_270263.html 
1x    COOLERMASTER Hyper 412S (RR-H412-13FK-R1)    www.toppreise.ch/prod_248694.html 
1x    COOLERMASTER Storm Trigger Gaming Keyboard (SGK-6000-GKCC1-SW)    www.toppreise.ch/prod_277652.html 1x    CORSAIR Vengeance CML8GX3M2A1600C9W    www.toppreise.ch/prod_265755.html 
1x    DELL U2713HM    www.toppreise.ch/prod_287970.html 
1x    FRACTAL DESIGN Define R4, Black Pearl    www.toppreise.ch/prod_290380.html 
1x    INTEL Xeon E3-1230 v2 "Ivy-Bridge", 4x 3.3GHz, Sockel 1155, Boxed (BX80637E31230V2)    www.toppreise.ch/prod_277175.html 
1x    LITEON iHOS104, BD-ROM/DVD-ROM/CD-ROM, Schwarz, Bulk (iHOS104-37)    www.toppreise.ch/prod_175519.html 1x    MICROSOFT Wireless Controller für Windows, Schwarz, PC/XB360    www.toppreise.ch/prod_223447.html 
1x    OCZ RevoDrive 3 X2 PCI-Express SSD, 960GB (RVD3X2-FHPX4-960G)    www.toppreise.ch/prod_239252.html 
1x    SEA SONIC Platinum 520 Fanless (SS-520FL2)    www.toppreise.ch/prod_301908.html


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

Die Titan zieht 220 Watt.
Geforce GTX Titan im Test: 950-Euro-Schlachtschiff mit Bestwerten in jeder Disziplin - Geforce GTX Titan im Test: Leistungsaufnahme, Lautheit, Overclocking und Boost 2.0


----------



## patrick37 (3. März 2013)

Ich habe jetzt eine 500er Platin und lüfterlos genommen, bin damit sicher auch für morgen noch bereit.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

Wieso jetzt plötzlich ein Fanless Netzteil?
Die Titan ist so oder so hörbar. Da würde ich lieber ein leises Netzteil nehmen.


----------



## patrick37 (3. März 2013)

Keine Ahnung, damit es nicht so viel Krach macht nehme ich an.

Ausserdem ist die Titan leiser als eine vergleichbare Radeon. => Geforce GTX Titan (SLI) gegen Radeon HD 7970 Toxic (Crossfire): Duell der Giganten


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

Aber die Titan ist immer noch lauter als ein leises Netzteil daher ist ein Fanless Netzteil völlig sinnfrei.


----------



## patrick37 (3. März 2013)

Ich dachte die Titan mache auch keinen Sinn


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

Grafikleistung ist deine Sache. Wenn du bereit bist für 30% mehr Leistung 100% mehr zu bezahlen dann ist das eben das was du willst.
Aber ein Fanless Netzteil in einen PC einzubauen der sowieso hörbar ist, ist eben sinnfrei.

Es gibt eben einen Unterschied zwischen sinnlos -- Titan -- und sinnfrei -- Fanless.


----------



## patrick37 (3. März 2013)

Aber am Rest der Konfiguration ist nichts auszusetzen 

PS: Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, ich nehme die "Kritik" sicher Ernst, ich habe ja bereits einiges geändert.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Aber am Rest der Konfiguration ist nichts auszusetzen
> 
> PS: Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, ich nehme die "Kritik" sicher Ernst, ich habe ja bereits einiges geändert.


 
Und ich habe das Gefühl dass du gewissen Sachen nicht begreifst/verstehst oder überhaupt verstehen willst.

Du bist doch in diesem Thread um eben Rat zu erhalten. Richtig?
Dann vertraue auch auf diesen Rat denn wir labern hier ja kein Unsinn oder wollen dir einen Bären aufbinden. Alles was hier von uns kommt hat Hand und Fuß und ist nachvollziehbar.

Ich habe dir ja ein System schon vorgeschlagen. 
Das ist ein absolutes Top System und ich denke dass es eine Menge Leute gibt die dich darum beneiden werden.


----------



## patrick37 (3. März 2013)

OK; Gut dann übertreibe ich halt in eine nutzbare Richtung.

Gibt es bereits Titan Netzteile für (Gamer)-PC?
Bzw. welche Netzteil mit Platin-Zertifizierung ist das beste


----------



## soth (3. März 2013)

Die Platimax Netzteile von Enermax sind gut.
Das Revodrive ist allerdings immer noch komplett unnötig...


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

Titan Netzteile? 
Es ist dem Netzteil sehr egal welche Hardware du anschließt.

Du kannst dir das Enermax Platimax kaufen. Oder das Seasonic Platinum.


----------



## patrick37 (3. März 2013)

Es gibt für Server bereits Netzteil mit einer Energieeffizienz-Zertifikat 80 PLUS Titanium => 80 PLUS


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

Ach so. Du willst ein Titanium Netzteil haben?
Dann musst du noch warten. Die ersten sollen auf der Cebit kommen. Wann es die im Handel gibt steht aber noch nicht fest. Vielleicht im Herbst.


----------



## patrick37 (3. März 2013)

OK; dass ist mir zu spät. Dann muss ich wohl auf einem Platin bleiben. Irgendwelche Vorlschläge


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

Vorschläge hattest du schon und ob du nun Gold, Platin oder Titanium hast merkst du nicht. Der Unterschied ist einfach zu gering.


----------



## patrick37 (3. März 2013)

Und wie sieht es mit dem Motherboard aus?

Ich habe ja zuletzt das ASUS P8H77-M Pro gewählt.
Dann kam aber jemand uns sagte Asus sollte ich nicht nehmen.
Wenn ich den PC (GPU, RAM und CPU) nicht übertakten will, muss ich dann, bis auf die PCI-Express Schnittstellen überhaupt auf etwas schauen


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

Wenn du den i7 3770k nimmst solltest du ein Z77 Mainboard nehmen.
Wenn du nicht übertakten willst reicht der Xeon 1230 V2 aus.
Dann reicht es wenn du ein H77 oder B75 Board nimmst.

Allerdings würde ich die Wahl des Boards davon abhängig machen welche Ausstattung ich brauche und nicht was für ein Chipsatz drauf ist.


----------



## patrick37 (3. März 2013)

Ich brauche absolut gar keine Ausstattung bis auf folgendes:
1x PCI-Express 16x (echt)
1x PCI-Express 4x (echt)
2x RAM 1866 MHz DDR3
1x Sata II oder III (für BD-ROM)
1x CPU Sockel 1155
2x USB 2.0 Ausgänge hinten
1x Audio-Ausgang analog hinten
1x USB 3.0 Ausgang Vorne


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

Dann kannst du dir ein B75 Board kaufen und den Xeon 1230 V2.


----------



## patrick37 (3. März 2013)

z.B. Gigabyte GA-B75-D3V 

EDIT: So, ist verlinkt, sorry.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

Das Musst du mal verlinken. Ich kann bei mir gerade keine Links heraussuchen.


----------



## patrick37 (3. März 2013)

Hab ich gemacht


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

Also das hat jetzt echt wenig Ausstattung.
Da würde ich doch etwas mehr investieren. Das Geld hast du ja.
ASUS P8H77-V, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. März 2013)

Statt der geforce titan könnte man auch ein hd 7950 crossfire nehmen. Ist schneller als die titan kostet aber "nur" 480€. Allerdings braucht man dazu ein dark power pro 10 550/650 watt sowie ein z77x ud3h mit einem i5 3570k


----------



## Coldhardt (3. März 2013)

Es wäre vllt. sinnvoller statt einer Revo zwei normale 512Gb SSDs zu nehmen, aber das ist dein Ding  (Merken wirst du es nicht, außer du verschiebst täglich mehrere Gb an Daten, beim Videobearbeiten zum Beispiel)


----------



## patrick37 (3. März 2013)

Mit Crossfire habe ich das gleiche Problem wie mit SLI und dann könnte ich mir auch gerade so gut eine GTX 690 kaufen.

@Mainboard: Eigentlich habe ich das teuerste Board mit diesem Chipsatz herausgesucht. Aber ich suche halt auch an einem anderen Ort.

EDIT: Das ist dann ja aber auch ein anderer Chipsatz...

#SSD: Oder beim kopieren von Videos...


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

Ja ich würde dann eben H77 nehmen weil die etwas mehr Ausstattung bieten und schaden kann es nicht.


----------



## patrick37 (3. März 2013)

Vorschlag: Die PCI-Express durch zwei INTEL SSD 520 Series 480GB im RAID-Verbund ersetzen.
Wie gut ist das


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. März 2013)

Brauchst du denn ein RAID ? Dir ist hoffentlich bewusst dass ein RAID kein BackUp ist. Nimm 1-2 250/500GB SSDs und dazu WD RED oder Barracuda 7200.14 als BackUp Platten. Die kannst du dann in den Schrank legen und 1x pro Woche backupen.


----------



## patrick37 (3. März 2013)

Nein als Backup waren sie nicht gedacht, eher als Tempobeschleunigung. Aber das mit dem Backup auf einen "normale" HDD ist eine interessante Idee. Kann ich den von den beiden SSD mit je 0.5 TB eine Backup auf eine 2.0 TB HDD machen und, wenn jetzt mal beide ausfallen sollten auch von der HDD booten?


----------



## soth (3. März 2013)

Nimm die 840 Pro und gut ist...
Dir muss einfach bewusst werden, dass sich das Revodrive in Desktopszenarien quasi nicht von den normalen SSDs absetzten kann.
Und Filme schneller kopieren klappt auch nur, wenn du mindestens eine weitere Platte hast, die schnell genug ist.

Es gibt auch nur wenige Anwendungen, die eine derartige Schreib- und Leserate überhaupt benötigen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. März 2013)

Das mit dem BackUp geht, allerdings würde ich die Platten woanders hinlegen oder in einen Schrank sperren oder Ähnliches. Die HDDs sollten vom restlichen System abgekoppelt sein, außer wenn ein BackUp läuft. Du kannst auch ein NAS kaufen und dann über ein Netzwerk BackUpen.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Nein als Backup waren sie nicht gedacht, eher als Tempobeschleunigung. Aber das mit dem Backup auf einen "normale" HDD ist eine interessante Idee. Kann ich den von den beiden SSD mit je 0.5 TB eine Backup auf eine 2.0 TB HDD machen und, wenn jetzt mal beide ausfallen sollten auch von der HDD booten?


 
Ich sagte doch dass alles über 300MB/s merkst du nicht mehr. Das macht einfach keinen Unterschied. Windows bewegt so wenige Daten dass du es noch nicht mal merkst wenn du die SSD an Sata 2 statt Sata 3 anschließt.
Und du kannst nicht von einer HDD booten die nicht boot fähig ist.


----------



## patrick37 (3. März 2013)

Ich würde ja entweder eine PCI Express SSD mit 960 GB Platz und 1.5 GB/s Read & Write nehmen oder zwei Intel 520 SSD mit *je* 500 GB Platz und *zusammen* 1.0 GB/s Read & Write.

Die HDD würde ich ja intern anschliessen, sie wäre immer eingeschaltet aber einfach nur für das wöchentlich Backup zuständig.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. März 2013)

Nimm 2 Samsung 840s - die Pro wenn das Geld keine Rolle spielt - und lass den RAID Quatsch. Kauf dir lieber ein NAS. Dann kannst du über das Netzwerk Backupen.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Ich würde ja entweder eine PCI Express SSD mit 960 GB Platz und 1.5 GB/s Read & Write nehmen oder zwei Intel 520 SSD mit *je* 500 GB Platz und *zusammen* 1.0 GB/s Read & Write.


 
 Seit gefühlten 300 Seiten versuchen wir dir klar zu machen dass du den Unterschied nicht merken wirst. 
Aber offensichtlich kann man auch gegen eine Wand reden.
Also kauf die Revo Drive und werde damit glücklich.


----------



## patrick37 (3. März 2013)

Ich will ihn ja gar nicht merken 
Ich will einfach das schnellste haben 
Und daher frage ich ob es Praxisprobleme mit der PCI-Express von OCZ gibt


----------



## soth (3. März 2013)

Und dann kommt softy mit einer 840 Pro und ist in Desktopszenarien schneller unterwegs


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Und daher frage ich ob es Praxisprobleme mit der PCI-Express von OCZ gibt


 
Sie hat kein Trim.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. März 2013)

Dadurch verlierst du PCIe Lanes. Und wenn du sie an einen x4 Slot hängst wird sie langsamer sein und eine höhere Latenz haben als ne 840 Pro über SATA3


----------



## patrick37 (3. März 2013)

Die SSD kann man nur an einen x4 Slot hängen.

Ausserdem unterstützt sie TRIM => Test: OCZ Revodrive 3 X2 - ComputerBase und SSD OCZ Revo-Drive 3 960GB - brack.ch


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. März 2013)

Les dir das mal durch 

Test: OCZ Revodrive 3 X2 (Seite 5) - ComputerBase

Doppelt so lange braucht die Kiste mit der OCZ


----------



## patrick37 (3. März 2013)

Habe ich auch gesehen, ist der einziges Schwachpunkt. Will deswegen ja auch vielleicht die Intel oder die Samsung SSD nehmen. Da frage ich aber, welche den mehr Sinn macht und ob ich die interne dritte Festplatte (HDD) nach dem Backup auch booten kann


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Die SSD kann man nur an einen x4 Slot hängen.
> 
> Ausserdem unterstützt sie TRIM => Test: OCZ Revodrive 3 X2 - ComputerBase und SSD OCZ Revo-Drive 3 960GB - brack.ch


 
Die RevoDrive ist nichts anderes als ein Raid0 System von SSDs auf einem PCB.
Und wenn du gelesen hättest, hättest du gelesen dass Windows 7 Trim nur mit SSD nutzen kann die an den Sata Controller angeschlossen sind. Das ist bei der Revo aber nicht der Fall. Ergo geht Trim nicht.


----------



## soth (3. März 2013)

Die Samsung, wie oft sollen wir es denn noch sagen!?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. März 2013)

Nimm die Samsung 840 (Pro). Schnell und sicher. Die HDD ist bootbar, allerdings muss dann darauf das Betriebssystem geklont werden wenn du den PC nur mit der HDD benutzen willst.


----------



## patrick37 (3. März 2013)

Und bei Win8 das ich sowieso nutzen würde 

@Backup:
Mit welcher Software müsste ich dann was machen damit das geht?


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

Kauf dir die Samsung 840 Pro mit 512GB.
Oder auch 2 Stück.
Raid0 ist völlig sinnfrei.
Ein Backup lohnt sich nur wenn die Backupplatte nicht im Rechner drin steckt.
Davon booten ist Unsinn. Backups machst du für deine wichtigen privaten Daten. Windows brauchst du nicht im Backup zu haben.


----------



## patrick37 (3. März 2013)

Gut, die Samsung 840 Pro ist zweimal ohne RAID verbaut. Der Endpreis liegt (theoretisch) bei  2'810 Euro.
Ich will ja nicht bei 12 verschiedenen Händler kaufen. Daher wird es so um die 3000€ kosten.

Was würdet ihr zum Sound-System sagen?

Ich habe im Moment die UrBeats, denke aber dass ihr von denen nicht so begeistert seid.
Daher bräuchte ich einen Sound-Anlage und kein Headset (Kopfhörer).
Was gibt es da bis 500 Euro?


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

200€ sind doch Peanuts.


----------



## patrick37 (3. März 2013)

Macht mir nichts aus, dafür habe ich dann alles von einem oder zwei Händler


----------



## Coldhardt (3. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, die Samsung 840 Pro ist zweimal ohne RAID verbaut. Der Endpreis liegt (theoretisch) bei  2'810 Euro.
> Ich will ja nicht bei 12 verschiedenen Händler kaufen. Daher wird es so um die 3000€ kosten.
> 
> Was würdet ihr zum Sound-System sagen?
> ...



Wegen des Soundsystems würde ich im HiFi und Sound unterforuml mal nen Thread erstellen


----------



## soth (3. März 2013)

Wei weit sitzt du ungefähr von den Boxen weg? Wofür sollen sie primär verwendet werden? (Musik, Filme, Spiele)
Muss es Surround sein?


----------



## patrick37 (3. März 2013)

Die Boxen sind etwa 10-30cm von mir entfernt, sie sollten primär für Games verwendet werden. Surround oder nicht, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## patrick37 (3. März 2013)

Habe jetzt noch das Mainboard mit einer Sabertooth Z77 getauscht.
Grund: Offiziell wird von Asus nur die Z77 Chipsatz Mainboards als kompatibel mit dem Xeon Prozessor gelistet.
Und ich will dann nicht dass das nicht geht, er gäbe zwar auch billigere Z77-Mainboards von Asus, aber die sieht halt schön aus


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

Natürlich sagt Asus das damit die Leute eben mehr Geld ausgeben.


----------



## Coldhardt (3. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich sagt Asus das damit die Leute eben mehr Geld ausgeben...



... bringt dir aber trotzdem nix


----------



## soth (3. März 2013)

Bei dem Hörabstand kommen eigentlich nur Koaxe oder Breitbänder in Frage...
Mach am Besten wirklich einen eigenen Thread im Soundunterforum auf.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

Ich weiß aber so suggeriert Asus den Usern dass er nur dann alles bekommt wenn er den Z77 Chipsatz nimmt.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. März 2013)

Das Z77 Board ist für einen Xeon doch wirklich, wirklich sinnfrei.
Das Asus P8H77-V ist sehr gut ausgestattet, nimm das. Das Sabberzahn ist einfach zu teuer und unnötig.


----------



## Coldhardt (3. März 2013)

Es kann sein, dass nur Asus Boards den Xeon offiziell unterstützen, er läuft aber auch mit anderen Boards.
Genauso bei Msi, das Mpower ist das erste Board weltweit mit offizieller PCIe 3.0 Unterstützung


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

Ich argumentiere auch nicht mit dem Chipsatz sondern alleine mit der Ausstattung die erwünscht ist.
Es gibt Ausstattungswünsche die ein H77 oder B75 Board einfach nicht erfüllen kann. Dann muss es ein Z77 board sein auch wenn keine K CPU benutzt wird.
Bei K CPUs muss es natürlich ein Z77 board sein und keins der anderen beiden.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. März 2013)

Diese Austattung war gewünscht:



> Ich brauche absolut gar keine Ausstattung bis auf folgendes:
> 1x PCI-Express 16x (echt)
> 1x PCI-Express 4x (echt)
> 2x RAM 1866 MHz DDR3
> ...



Das hat das H77-V auch.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

Und deswegen habe ich eins verlinkt. 

Willst du aber Thunderbolt haben oder Wlan wird es schon eng bei H77 Mainboards.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. März 2013)

Mal im Ernst, wer braucht Thunderbolt ? Außerdem hat der TE nichts davon gesagt dass er Thunderbolt benötigt


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

Hat er auch nicht.
Ich habe eben nur aufzeigen wollen ab welcher Ausstattung du eben ein Z77 Board nehmen musst obwohl du nur ein i5 3470 oder Xeon hast.
Das liegt ja an den Herstellern. Sie könnten Wlan oder TB auch in H77 Boards einbauen aber sie wollen eben ihre teuren Boards verkaufen.


----------



## patrick37 (3. März 2013)

Und wer von euch _*garantiert*_ mir das der Xeon mit den andere Chipsätzen läuft? *Niemand!*
Beim Z77 hingegen garantiert das der Hersteller.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

Der läuft schon. Keine Sorge.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Und wer von euch garantiert mir das der Xeon mit den andere Chipsätzen läuft? Niemand!
> Beim Z77 hingegen garantiert das der Hersteller.



Wir empfehlen nix was nich läuft


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. März 2013)

Das kann ich garantieren. ASUS - Mainboards- ASUS P8H77-V

Bei allen anderen Kombinationen von Xeons und B75 und H77 Brettern lief es. Glaub mir.


----------



## Coldhardt (3. März 2013)

Wir können dir auch garantieren, dass die GraKa mit PCIe 3.0 laufen wird, auch wenn du kein Msi Board verbaust


----------



## moboKiller (3. März 2013)

@ threshold: So nen Kandidaten hatten wir doch heut schon mal 
@topic: Hör auf die Tips Xeon und 1155er Board und basta du kannst am besten ein ASrock Z77 Pro3 nehmen wenn du Bock hast aber ein B75 oder H- Chipsatz reicht da du eh NICHT übertakten kannst also Hör auf dich stur zu stellen wir sagen was klappt und außerdem falls es nicht klappen sollte( was ich nun wirklich für glatte Unmöglichkeit halte) kann man das Board immer noch beim Händler umtauschen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. März 2013)

Warum ein Z77 Pro3 ? 
Ein Z77 Board ist sinnfrei und das Asus P8H77-V ist noch besser ausgestattet als das Z77 Pro3.


----------



## patrick37 (3. März 2013)

Ich brauch nichts zum Übertaken.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Ich brauch nichts zum Übertaken.


 
dann nimm H77 oder B75.


----------



## patrick37 (3. März 2013)

Ich habe jetzt das hier genommen => ASUS P8Z77-V Pro

Ich will 1x x16 und 2x SATA III und UEFI.
Das ist eines das mein Händler hat und das nicht gerade das billigste vom billigsten ist


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt das hier genommen => ASUS P8Z77-V Pro
> 
> Ich will 1x x16 und 2x SATA III und UEFI.
> Das ist eines das mein Händler hat und das nicht gerade das billigste vom billigsten ist


 das hättest du bei anderen zwar auch bekommen aber egal.
Ist ein gutes Board


----------



## Coldhardt (3. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt das hier genommen => ASUS P8Z77-V Pro
> 
> Ich will 1x x16 und 2x SATA III und UEFI.
> Das ist eines das mein Händler hat und das nicht gerade das billigste vom billigsten ist



Du brauchst den Chipsatz zwar nicht, wenn du nicht OCen willst, aber


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Das ist eines das mein Händler hat und das nicht gerade das billigste vom billigsten ist


 
Echt traurig wie ich finde ^^
Das Asus P8H77-V ist garantiert nicht das "billigste vom billigsten". Billig ist ein Mainboard bei dem die SpaWas überhitzen oder das ständig abstürzt.
Und außerdem reicht das H77-V völlig aus, ich verstehe dich echt nicht.


----------



## Coldhardt (3. März 2013)

ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Und außerdem reicht das H77-V völlig aus, ich verstehe dich echt nicht.



Wieso Geld sparen, wenn man es auch (für sinnloses) ausgeben kann


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. März 2013)

Weil man das Geld auch sparen kann oder für andere Dinge ausgeben kann (Freundin zum Beispiel  ). Dort wäre das Geld wie ich finde deutlich besser angelegt, vor allem bringt dir das Z77-V 0,0000000000000000000000000000% mehr FPS.


----------



## Coldhardt (3. März 2013)

ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil man das Geld auch sparen kann oder für andere Dinge ausgeben kann (Freundin zum Beispiel  ). Dort wäre das Geld wie ich finde deutlich besser angelegt, vor allem bringt dir das Z77-V 0,0000000000000000000000000000% mehr FPS.



 Stimmt exakt 

@TE nimm eins mit H77. Damit bist du besser beraten. Ernsthaft.


----------



## patrick37 (3. März 2013)

Nimm jetzt das ASUS P8Z77-M


----------



## Makalar (3. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Nimm jetzt das ASUS P8Z77-M


 
Von Asus hört man in letzter Zeit kaum gutes was Boards angeht, ich würde ein Asrock oder Gigabyte nehmen.


----------



## patrick37 (3. März 2013)

Jeder sagt was anderes. Welcher Hersteller sollte ich jetzt nehmen


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Jeder sagt was anderes. Welcher Hersteller sollte ich jetzt nehmen


 
Das von mir vorgeschlagene Asus H77 V.
Das ist ausreichend für das was du machen willst und bietet genau das was du brauchst.


----------



## Coldhardt (3. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Das von mir vorgeschlagene Asus H77 V.
> Das ist ausreichend für das was du machen willst und bietet genau das was du brauchst.



Richtig. Und wenn was kaputt geht wartest du eben 2 Monate auf ein neues


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Richtig. Und wenn was kaputt geht wartest du eben 2 Monate auf ein neues


 
Und wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## blautemple (4. März 2013)

Wegen dem kack ASUS Support


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2013)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wegen dem kack ASUS Support


 
Ich weiß nicht was ihr alle habt. 
Ich habe keine Probleme mit Asus.


----------



## Makalar (4. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ihr alle habt.
> Ich habe keine Probleme mit Asus.


 
In letzter Zeit wird sehr oft negatives von Asus berichtet, schlechter Support, häufige Ausfälle etc.


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2013)

Ich kenne die Daten aus dem PC Laden und da ist Asus der Hersteller mit der geringsten Ausfallrate.
Welche Boards bei Asus ausfallen sind die preiswerten -- wen wundert es  -- und die ROG Boards -- auch kein Wunder  -- aber die normale Mittelklasse in Form der V Reihe hat absolut keine Probleme.


----------

